# Il Trittico at the Metropolitan Opera House



## Winslow (Jun 11, 2018)

I’ve listened to Il Trittico countless times on CD, primarily Suor Angelica, and always enjoy it, but was so pleasantly suprised at how much more I enjoyed the performance of it at the Met! We were there for the 11/23/18 performance, and it was near flawless.


----------

